
JavaScript Isn't Scheme (2013) - vldx
http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2013/07/18/javascript-isnt-scheme/
======
orangeshark
JavaScript, with ES6, will now have tail call elimination and lexical block
scope with the let keyword. Looks like JavaScript is getting closer to scheme.

~~~
taylodl
ES5 was supposed to have tail call elimination too, until it didn't. Now it's
been pushed off to ES6 and it's looking like it's not going to happen there,
either. So we're still stuck using trampolines (I explain trampolines here:
[https://taylodl.wordpress.com/2013/06/07/functional-
javascri...](https://taylodl.wordpress.com/2013/06/07/functional-javascript-
tail-call-optimization-and-trampolines/)).

If you want your JavaScript to look closer to scheme then use ClojureScript.

